
Ransomware Attack on Bio-Rad Laboratories Network - jjw1414
http://www.bio-rad.com/
======
jjw1414
I'm a biologist who purchases reagents from Bio-Rad. I received this email
last night: December 10, 2019

"Bio-Rad Dear Valued Customers:

At approximately 5:30 PM (Pacific Standard Time) on December 5, Bio‑Rad
detected a ransomware attack on our global network. We immediately took
certain systems offline as part of the company’s comprehensive response to
contain the activity, which means there may be a delay in fulfilling your
orders.

Work is ongoing to restore full system functionality as quickly as possible.
Our top priority is taking care of you, our customers, so you can place orders
and receive products as quickly as possible."

